
FBI serves warrant on senator Burr in investigation of stock sales - MaysonL
https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-05-13/fbi-serves-warrant-on-senator-stock-investigation
======
duxup
I would think it would be good policy if a politician who might have critical
information to just hand your accounts to a trusted advisor and not give
direct buy and sell orders.

It will be interesting to see if he was careless enough to give such orders
from his phone...

~~~
MR4D
In one of the other cases, it appears that is exactly what happened, and she’s
still getting hell for it. Still unclear if Burr made his own trades or not.
Would be simple for any prosecutor to find out though.

